# HUB oder Switch?



## fossil18 (12. August 2002)

Also ich möcht gern mal 2 Computer miteinander und mit nem DSL anschluss verbinden, was soll ich nehmen HUB oder SWITCH.
SWITCH oder HUB nur weil ich sowieso nie mit 2 Computern gleichzeitig online bin. Danke im vorraus      ;-)  :-(


----------



## BigJuri (12. August 2002)

Hallo!

Ich würde dir einen Switch empfehlen, da dieser die Pakete "intelligent" verteilt, das heißt er sendet die Pakete nur an den Rechner für den sie auch gedacht sind. So werden die Leitungen weniger belastet und du erreichst einen höheren Speed. Außerdem sind Switches mittlerweile nicht mehr allzuviel teurer als Hubs. Also greif auf jeden Fall zu einem Switch.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## Patrick Kamin (14. August 2002)

*-*

Wenn man dann also einen Switch benutzt, ist es egal, welcher Rechner sich als erstes ins Internet wählt?

Und der 2te Rechner könnte dann per FileSharing über den ersten Rechner auch ins Internet gehen, richtig?


----------



## DeMuX (14. August 2002)

Jupp


----------



## baumi87 (14. August 2002)

Also, cih empfehl dir nen Switch von snogard.de , oder am besten vielleicht gleich nen DSL Router.


----------



## DeMuX (14. August 2002)

oder einen wireless dsl router. ganz feine sache!


----------



## BigJuri (14. August 2002)

@DeMuX: Naja, also so eine feine Sache ist eine wireless-Lösung meiner Meinung nach auch nicht, da sie ja maximal nur 11 Mbit/s schafft und eine Kabelverbindung bis zu 100 Mbit/s.
Aber es kommt natürlich auch stark auf den geplanten Verwendungszweck an. Für reine ICS-Dienste reichen auch die 11 Mbit/s voll und ganz aus.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## galdasc (15. August 2002)

kann snogard.de aus eigener erfahrung auch nur empfehlen...


----------



## Dat_T (27. August 2002)

also Switch auf jeden Fall, da heutzutage die Preise zwischen Hubs und Switches nicht mehr so gewaltig auseinander gehen.
Man munkelt sogar das bei Snogard (ist in meiner Firma ein "böses" Wort) Switche ab und zu "günstiger" sind.


Und wenn du die Anschaffung eines DSL Routers scheust....probier erstmal nen  Software Router aus:

entweder WinRoute http://www.winroute.de  (Portforwarding möglich)
oder Jana Server http://www.jana-server.de (reiner Proxy)

Die sind easy zu konfigurieren.


Gruß

Dat_T


----------



## Homie25 (27. August 2002)

Würde dir empfehlen die von Windows (98se,2000,XP)mitgelieferte Internetverbindunsfreigabe zu benutzen denn da ist meiner Erfahrung nach das Einfachste habe auch ein ähnliches Netzwerk wie du und es Klapppt alles super.Eine Anleitung wie du das alles einrichtest, gibt es bei ADSL-Support, dort einfach den Suchbegriff Proxy eingeben und dann solltest du schon sehen


----------



## BigJuri (27. August 2002)

@Homie25: Die Sache hat allerdings einen gravierenden Nachteil: Wenn die beiden Rechner nicht direkt beieinander stehen, sondern zB wie bei mir, das die PCs auf 3 Etagen verteilt sind, muss man jedesmal zum Rechner mit der Net-Anbindung gehen und erst den einschalten, bevor man am anderen Rechner ins Netz gehen kann.

@Topic: Meiner Meinung nach ist es am besten wenn man einen alten, ausgemusterten PC zum Router umbaut. Das kann auch ein ganz langsames Gerät sein (bei mir ein 90 Mhz-Rechner mit 32 MB-Ram). Dort kann man dann zB fli4l von Diskette laufen lassen und dort die Router- und Firewall-Funktionen konfigurieren. Diese Lösung ist oft billiger als ein normaler Router und außerdem ist die Sache variabler. Außerdem kann man so einen Rechner auch die ganze Zeit laufen lassen da er fast lautlos ist und kaum Strom verbraucht. Bei einem Freund von mir läuft so eine Maschine seit 5 Jahren im Dauerbetrieb und er hatte noch keine Probs damit.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## Homie25 (27. August 2002)

Ja das ist schon klar aber von einer Hardwarelösung war halt nicht die Rede man kann den Server auch auf Wake up on Lan einstellen und dann vom Netzwerk starten das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit aber wie BigJuri schon sagt es ist echt das Beste einen alten Rechner die Rolle des Servers übernehmen zu lassen es gibt sogar ein Programm das noch nicht einmal eine Festplatte braucht um das ganze zu bewerkstelligen aber dann ist wieder die Frage wer das ganze konfigurieren soll den meistens sind diese Lösungen für Leute die schon ein Bischen Ahnung von ihrem Metier haben,geeignet!!!


----------



## BigJuri (27. August 2002)

@Homie25: Das Programm das du meinst habe ich oben schon erwähnt: fli4l. Das läuft komplett von Diskette. Grundsätzlich hast du zwar auch recht damit das diese Lösung eigentlich nur für Profis gedacht ist aber:

1. Man findet im Internet haufenweise Tuts zum Thema fli4l mit denen man auch als Newbie recht schnell seinen Router/Server einrichten kann
2. Es gibt auch schon vorkonfigurierte fli4l-Versionen, in deren config man nur noch ein paar Daten eingeben muss (IPs, Workgroup, usw.) und schon läuft die Sache.

MFG, BigJuri


----------

